# What kind of welder to buy?



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I've taken on a few new projects that will require me the ability to weld. Can anyone give me some advice as to what kind of welder to use. I live close to a Harbor Frieght and there prices seem better for a hobbiest. I have never welded before but everyone keeps telling me to just jump in and get my hands wet. Any advice would be great, Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What are the things you plan to weld?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Tubular steel and flat stock steel, probably not more than 1/4" thick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the Lincolns myself.
Here's a couple of them : http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&N=0&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=welder


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand the difference between the mig,stick,wire. I'm kind of confused on what a novice like myself would be able to learn and what is for what kind of material.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Lincoln, easy to get replacement parts. Do a google and you will find a ton of online video streams on the subject.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I prefer Miller to Lincoln. But either of those will be your best bet; they're the top brands and every supply place will have replacement parts for them.

As for types: Stick welders are arc welders that use consumable electrodes or "sticks". The sticks look like a fat sparkler and are consumed by the welding; you have to continually replace them. They're a must if you're welding heavy thick steel, not necessary if you're welding thinner stuff. Wire welders are also arc welders, but the consumable electrode is a spool of wire that feeds out of the hand-held part when you pull the trigger. It's a lot easier than stick welding but limited to thinner stuff.

Wire welders need shielding gas if you want a nice clean weld that isn't all slag and bubbles. MIG is "metal/inert gas" that flows from a cylinder down a hose and out the electrode; when you hold it correctly it forms a nice pocket of inert gas around the spot being welded so the oxygen in the atmosphere doesnt turn your weld to crap.

A small MIG welder that runs on household current (110v) is a nice little self-contained package that should take care of all your haunting needs as long as you're not welding I-beams and manhole covers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rev, very good summary!
I agree with you on the Miller brand as well. Both great units.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I weld allday................ and I love it.
If your just starting, go with a MIG welder.
I would save a little extra and go for a 220, if your house has the hook-up.
Once you start welding, youll find your doing more then just halloween stuff and youll love that extra power.
Lincoln and miller are both great brands to chose from.
Good luck.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> I would save a little extra and go for a 220, if your house has the hook-up.
> Once you start welding, youll find your doing more then just halloween stuff and youll love that extra power.


Didn't even think of that. Good point. Might as well go for the gusto and get something you'll be able to use on the serious stuff once you're experienced enough to tackle them.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with the 220v welder suggestion....I used a Hobart(which is made by miller) 175 MIG for ALL of my welding needs, it was a reasonably priced machine and it had plenty of power for most serious jobs.......I have since stepped up to TIG, which you will love once you have mastered the MIG.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hauntforum,
I would like to thank everybody for there input. You have given me alot of food for thought. My budget at the time doesen't allow for a mig welder so I picked up a Wire welder just to get started; but the Mig welder is the way I will go when I have the money. Thanks again and I'll post some picks when I get my first welding project underway.

Check out my myspace page.
http://www.myspace.com/terroratthewestwood
And have a haunting good day.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

many wire feed welders can be turned into MIG with the installation of a kit. I did this about a year ago or so to my buddy's lincoln. Turned out the instructions were quite a bit more complicated than the actual install.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good alternative to spending the Big Bucks!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

for whats it worth, i bought a HF flux core welder last year. cheap little sucker - almost no duty cycle, but with a little practice it makes a perfectly serviceable weld (if a bit ugly). holding up well too.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> for whats it worth, i bought a HF flux core welder last year. cheap little sucker - almost no duty cycle, but with a little practice it makes a perfectly serviceable weld (if a bit ugly). holding up well too.


flux core eh? did it get that Delorean to do 88mph?


----------

